# Saint Saëns’ “Organ Symphony” recordings



## mahlernerd (Jan 19, 2020)

I am currently looking for a good recording of Camille Saint-Saens’ Symphony No. 3, “Organ.” Are there any recordings that you would recommend, especially for someone who hasn’t really listened to the work before? Thanks!


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

I think my favorite recording of that one would be the Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra/E. Power Biggs recording from the early 60s.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

The recording which first made the piece come alive for me, after it had largely escaped me previously, is the one by Barenboim and the Chicago Symphony on DG.


----------



## aioriacont (Jul 23, 2018)

i prefer the original one: Schubert's Unfinished.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Ooh, lots of great ones! Munch/Boston is an exciting classic account that has been widely praised even though I think there have been better since. I’m partial to de Waart/San Francisco - somewhat of a sleeper, but the playing is superb and everything is done just right. Also recommend Paray/Detroit for a more uniquely “French” approach (fleet, light, transparent) and Barenboim/CSO which has the most jaw-rattling organ in the finale that I’ve heard.


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

I grew up on the Mehta/Los Angeles Philharmonic recording on Decca.
I've subsequently acquired the Christoph Eschenbach & The Philadelphia Orchestra; and the Munch/Boston Symphony that's already been mentioned.

I have to say: I think my favourite might still be Mehta.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Animal the Drummer said:


> The recording which first made the piece come alive for me, after it had largely escaped me previously, is the one by Barenboim and the Chicago Symphony on DG.


Yes, I 2nd...Barenboim/Chicago....excellent recording of superb performance.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Thirded on the Barenboim. Of course, I'm biased as this was the version that introduced me to this wonderful piece over 30 years ago.


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

Munch/Boston and Paray/Detroit are my favorites and the ones I have in my collection, but I’m reminded by this thread that I need to sample some others. The Munch and Paray recordings I have are excellent sonically (RCA Living Stereo and Mercury Living Presence) but I would like a three- or multi-channel recording of this symphony, with its huge and variegated sound.

ETA: I just listened to a 1963 recording of the Organ Symphony by Georges Prêtre leading the Orchestre de la Société du Conservatoire. It’s a digital remastering by EMI. If you like it slow and emotional, this incredibly spacious performance might be for you. I have to say this was a revelation for me. I haven’t responded to this symphony so strongly since the first time I heard it.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

My choice would depend on how you listen. If you're a headphone guy, the RCA/Munch or CBS/Ormandy are just excellent. If you're a loud speaker listener, the Reference Recording from Kansas is a knockout, as is the Ormandy on Telarc. If you're a surround sound listener, the Naxos Blu Ray with Slatkin sounds fabulous. If you're a binaural listener, the Newport Classics from Pasadena sounds astonishing realistic, but alas, the orchestral execution is insecure.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Paul Paray, Detroit SO w/ Marcel Dupré on the organ, all the way—the first performance I ever heard and still my favorite. Trust me on this!


----------



## UniversalTuringMachine (Jul 4, 2020)

Levine is also great.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I have the Paray, and Ormandy. I prefer the Paray. But mostly I prefer other organ/orchestral works like Poulenc, and Copland. Saint Saens never got me too excited.


----------

